# How do you make a round stove pipe??



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have made some dummy rounds for each caliber. When I load my magazines I have know idea if I have one, two, three or any. It has helped me a lot and I have become so much faster at pulling that side when nothing happens. *First*: is this the best way to train or is there a better way. I would also like to be able to make a round stove pipe but just don't see how it can be done safely. I was just at the range and had a stove pipe and it took me by surprise. Here I'm use to pulling the trigger and nothing happens and now I automatically pull the slide back. With the stove pipe I just looked at it and said how did that happen. The PX4 Never has had one problem yet in 6000 rounds. These are my hand loads and I hope that's the reason.

I think I know the answer but is there a way to stove pipe?? or a better way to train.

When I think of the word train I think it means you prepare and practice over and over until it becomes so natural you do not have to think one second to accomplish what you are training for when it happens to you in real life or in the field.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The various training classes I've taken have always taught "stoppage reduction," which is a fancy way to say clearing a jam. To learn to fix one, of course, you have to learn to induce it. 

For a stovepipe, clear the pistol, then partially retract the slide. Insert an empty case into the ejection port, usually so that it is trapped at the case head. Ease the slide forward so that the case is trapped. Insert a loaded (or partially loaded) magazine. I've been taught two ways to clear this malfunction. 

The first I learned from Chuck Taylor. With the support hand, grasp the slide forward of the ejection port using an overhand motion, with the meaty first section of the index finger up against the trapped case. Briskly retract the slide, and as the slide reaches the end of its rearward travel, release it. The weak hand should continue back toward the strong shoulder, and will very firmly push the offending case well clear of the pistol. Regrasp the pistol in the firing grip and continue fighting. (If you get really good and fast at this method, you basically run the slide WITH the fired case, then toss it clear as the slide reaches the limit of its rearward travel.)

The second method I learned at Front Sight. Induce the malfunction the same way as Chuck's method above. To clear it, grasp the pistol in the overhand grip, but this time behind the ejection port. Retract the slide and simultaneously rotate the pistol 90 degrees so the ejection port and stuck case are oriented toward the ground. When the slide is retracted fully, the case should simply fall to the ground. Release the slide (don't ride it home), regrasp the pistol and continue the fight. 

Chuck's method is more positive, but more likely to cut your finger. The FS method is easier but a little slower.

The best person I have ever seen at malfunction clearance is forum member Old Padawan. I am not sure what that says about his guns. :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike that's some good information and I even understood it. I've really been stepping up my shooting. 

This guy watch me shoot this afternoon and said he thought he was watching a yoga class. I had a mat on the ground and was shooting from any position I could get myself into that I might end up in by falling or taking cover. I did not know anyone was watching, thought I had the place to myself. He was laughing until he got down and tried it. Not only is it a lot of fun but after doing it you can see yourself taking cover somewhere where there isn't much. It's not easy working your stomach muscle and trying to control your breathing and shoot. When shooting this way you really have to think safety all the time. When I started doing it with this other guy we made sure we knew where the barrel was pointed the whole time. If it came close we would yell at each other. I fell and he is yelling shoot shoot and I tried to tell him I really fell. I had to let go of my gun. What I did wrong was I over worked myself and I became unsafe. Now the wife is nursing me back to health. Need to fall more often.

Thanks again Mike and hope to hear from the old one


----------

